# Apără-mă de găini, că de câini nu mă tem



## new to french

Hello everyone,  i'm looking for a little bit of help with a translation of French to English,  it's confusing me!!  
The Message is one from my girlfreind,  who spends most of her time speaking french,  she's just finished a 4 year course,  so can speak it pretty well!!  which is why i'm confused....
Any way,  the sentence is as follows:

  "Apara-ma de gaini,  ca de caini nu ma tem"  

All the "a"  have little dots or tiny bananna shapes above them,  my computer wont let me type them.

Any help would be greatly appreciated,  i've tried alot of places and not really got anywhere!!
My name is Lawrie,  and i'm a resident of Scotland.
Thank you all very much!!


----------



## superromu

hi welcome to the forum

what kind of "a" is this ?  ä ã â ... 
for the accents look at the sticky message called French accent tips (Windows/Mac OS)

and your sentence is not a french one, I do not know which tongue is it !


----------



## Gil

Does your friend speak Romanian?


----------



## ninoupticha

can you really say "tongue" in english?? or superromu did a super litteral translation of the word "langue"? 
i admit that it made me wonder if we can use the word in this meaning.


----------



## superromu

"french is my mother tongue" is correct, no ?

dixit rammstein : 
"this is not a love song
 I don't sing my mother tongue
 no, this is not a love song"

so i think i can use it alone


----------



## ninoupticha

true but im not sure that you can used "tongue" alone.


----------



## gliamo

It is Romanian:

_"*Apara-ma* de *gaini*, ca de câini nu ma tem."  

Transliteration: "Defend me from chicken, I'm not afraid of dogs." 
Notes: this refers to people: the chicken are the mean people, the treacherous friends, the dogs are the known enemies 
_(from here)

G.


----------



## new to french

Ok,  wow  that wasn't what i thought it was going to be!!  thanks for that,  i'd have never cracked that one.  She is learning Albanian as well,  so guess that would explain that!!  Still i'm as confused as ever!  But thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## Gil

gliamo said:
			
		

> It is Romanian:
> 
> _"*Apara-ma* de *gaini*, ca de câini nu ma tem."  _
> 
> 
> _Transliteration: "Defend me from chicken, I'm not afraid of dogs." _
> _Notes: this refers to people: the chicken are the mean people, the treacherous friends, the dogs are the known enemies _
> (from here)
> 
> G.


----------



## DDT

gliamo said:
			
		

> It is Romanian:
> 
> _"*Apara-ma* de *gaini*, ca de câini nu ma tem."
> 
> Transliteration: "Defend me from chicken, I'm not afraid of dogs."
> Notes: this refers to people: the chicken are the mean people, the treacherous friends, the dogs are the known enemies
> _(from here)
> 
> G.




So that I'm moving this thread to the "Other Languages" forum

DDT


----------

